# old akikido clips



## tshadowchaser (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/3455463/video/x107nr_morihei-ueshiba-aiki-budo-1935

check out the links on the side also
sorry if this has been posted befor


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great find!  I love to watch old clips of O'Sensei training.  He makes it look easier than I ever will.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jun 4, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Great find!  I love to watch old clips of O'Sensei training.  He makes it look easier than I ever will.



I agree 100% He was amazing!!
--josh


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 5, 2007)

I never met the man but have always been fasinated by his grace and ability


----------

